# Adult male Malawi ?



## Dacrittergitter (Dec 28, 2008)

I picked up this guy at the LFS yesterday for my 75 all male African tank. The folks at the shop couldn't tell me what it was (a customer brought it in) and I've never seen anything like it before. The price was right, he was 15.99 and I had $10 off gift card so I picked him up for cheap. So what have I got here?


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like he is a Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks).


----------



## Dacrittergitter (Dec 28, 2008)

I just went through the profile for Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) and this guy does look identical. I thought I had bought an adult. He's between 5-6 inches and very beefy but the profile says he'll reach 10" :roll: . Thank you Solgood!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

could also be otopharynx lithobates (zimbabwe rocks) aka aristo yellow blaze... mine looks just like that.. they look alot like the sulpher head haps thou too.. so not sure which it is


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) is a deeper body fish than your pictures depict. Perhaps you could post some side profile pictures?


----------



## Dacrittergitter (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's a few side view shots of him, maybe these will help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

my vote is for aristo yellow blaze lithobate(zimbabwe rocks)... aka otopharynx lithobates for sure.. look herehttp://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2292


----------



## Dacrittergitter (Dec 28, 2008)

I appreciate every ones input very much. mike715m, I'm familiar with O. lithobate Z rock males. I have a young Z rock male in the tank with him. They both share the yellow blaze and blue face but that's where the similarities end I'm afraid. I'm certain this is a different fish. I'm inclined to agree with solgood on the I.D. unless Fogelhund believes differently?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Great find for $16!!!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

What kind of markings does he show when frightened or in the morning?

Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) is the closest guess, but I'm not sure if he is pure. The head shape makes me wonder.


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

solgood said:


> Looks like he is a Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks).


I agree, he has all the right markings. They have a bunch of huge ones at the Atlanta aquarium. Excellent find for $16.


----------

